

Ask HN: What does the funnel look like for YC? - kentf

What are the respective conversion numbers for the following stages:<p>Application =&gt; Interview<p>Interview =&gt; Accepted<p>Accepted =&gt; Funded<p>Funded =&gt; IPO &#x2F; Self-sustaining &#x2F; Acquired
======
sakunthala
Not affiliated, but I believe it's something like

Application => Interview 10%

Interview => Accepted 30%

Accepted => Funded 75%

Funded => IPO / Self-sustaining / Acquired 30%

